# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  How to improve ranking in Local SEO

## serverhenry

Hello Friends,

I want to increase the website traffic by improving the Local SEO ranking. But I am not aware of how to optimize the website to improve Local SEO ranking.

Experts please help me with some suggestions.

----------


## RVR

What's your website address?

----------


## Horus

You may need to go into HTML optimization with meta tags and stuff like that. Here's a link on ranking factors for this year.. Its a good read
https://www.textun.com/important-ran...tors-for-2016/

----------

petram (01-Sep-16)

----------


## philip_p

For local websites what matters the most is to be able to present all the valuable information fast - local results are usually sought on mobile devices. And if your business is about customers making calls or going to your location (which is what local SEO is all about) - then make sure your website display the address, phone number, map location, etc. first. Then, submit your website to local directories - those that are main information sources for people in the given neighborhood, city, etc. But hey - there's enough information available about how to do proper local SEO and I am sure you are smart enough to read around and improve your website.

----------

petram (01-Sep-16)

----------


## paulosebin

First , make a record in the Google My Business and try to use the name of your business the most relevant keyword. Place on the bottom or only on the contact page of your website a data marking following the Schema standards with all of your business address information . Also I recommend putting a Google My Business link in any fixed location of your site. Work with keywords that use the name of the city or place that acts in your site's content.

----------


## petram

Interesting! I have also an idea of creating a website and presenting my services, but I am not really into marketing.. Thanks for sharing your knowledege

----------


## Sandeep Chougule

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I want to increase the website traffic by improving the Local SEO ranking. But I am not aware of how to optimize the website to improve Local SEO ranking.
> 
> Experts please help me with some suggestions.


Five Ways to Improve your Site’s Ranking (SEO)
1. Publish Relevant Content

2.Update Your Content Regularly


3.Have a link-worthy site


4.Use alt tags

5.Metadata

Title Metadata
Description Metadata
Keyword Metadata

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Five Ways to Improve your Sites Ranking (SEO)
> 1. Publish Relevant Content
> 
> 2.Update Your Content Regularly
> 
> 
> 3.Have a link-worthy site
> 
> 
> ...


Keyword meta tag will get you penalised by google. They do not use it and it's seen as spam the rest of the tags you mentioned is correct, note the title and description MUST contain the same keywords otherwise penalty.

@OP

It is very difficult to give advise without a website as it's a per case basis the following is a general guideline:

Try not to repeat content.Try to get linked from other, relevant and high quality websites.Try to make sure your outgoing links are relevant to the content of your site (rel="nofollow" for ones that aren't, such as ads).Give each page a relevant (and unique) title.Add in a meta description to each page describing the contents or purpose. Keep in mind that meta descriptions are not used as much today.Mark up your site using schema.org, if applicable, to display rich snippets.Build a sitemap for your website and submit it using the Google Webmaster Tools.Keep content unique and relevant to your website.Use HTML correctly (<hn> tags, titles and alt attributes on images).Try to use relevant keywords in the URL.Ensure a fast load time.Use HTTPS for everything.Make sure that your site is mobile friendly and use the mobile friendly test.

Generally, if you follow these rules, your domain will naturally rank better with Google over time. If you try to speed this process up, using things like keyword spamming on your website, this is likely to be picked up and blacklisted by Google so avoid this wherever possible.

----------


## SilverNodashi

> Keyword meta tag will get you penalised by google.


Wait, what?

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Wait, what?


The keywords meta tag is deprecated and Google actually now looks at it to flag websites as its been exploited. 

It's better to leave it out entirely than risk being penalized by their algorithm.

----------


## Tushar bhosale

Do proper work on off page optimization. Link building, PPT submission, press release submission, and blog submission is the most important things to improve your ranking in local SEO.

----------


## Dewan

Local citations work well too.

----------


## Sarahrose

Get your Google My Business page set up. Optimize all of your landing pages with local keyword data. Ensure your NAP listings remain consistently across the web. Generate genuine reviews from your customers on Google and Yelp. Optimize your search engine snippets. Focus on localized link building.

----------


## New Perspective studio

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I want to increase the website traffic by improving the Local SEO ranking. But I am not aware of how to optimize the website to improve Local SEO ranking.
> 
> Experts please help me with some suggestions.


See what the top 5 competitors for your keywords are doing, take the best from each , link ect , and also note what theyre doing wrong.
Focus on optimisation of your page , get multiple site auditors.
Guest posts on relevant niche preferably local .
Ask yourself what do you have of value in your niche that you can offer your niches linking neighbourhood and trade it off.
eg Articles, infographics ,product offers.
Do not buy links.
Work on your social network pages for traffic signals.

----------


## Jason Jaftha

Been reading all of the SEO intel. Though I'd put my two cents in. 

BACK LINKING 🖒

Go have alook as to how its done, if your looking at increasing your ranking with google or any other search engine for that matter back linking is what will vet yout to the first page. 

Hint: sharing the link on whatsapp and anyother social media platform does wonders for this. 

Happy marketing 😁😁

Just my few cents.

----------


## GielTettelaar

One other thing to focus on is Google's structured data framework. Most big CMS's have apps for this. 

https://www.tassos.gr/joomla-extensi...ed-data-markup

The page above shows what it does quite well. Obviously also since this was introduced by Google themselves its probably a smart idea to have a look at implementing this on your site. https://developers.google.com/search...tructured-data

----------


## adriel39

1: Get your Google My Business page set up.
2: Optimize all of your landing pages with local keyword data.
3: Ensure your NAP listings remain consistently across the web.
4: Generate genuine reviews from your customers on Google and Yelp.
5: Optimize your search engine snippets.
6: Focus on localized link building.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> 1: Get your Google My Business page set up.
> 2: Optimize all of your landing pages with local keyword data.
> 3: Ensure your NAP listings remain consistently across the web.
> 4: Generate genuine reviews from your customers on Google and Yelp.
> 5: Optimize your search engine snippets.
> 6: Focus on localized link building.


Reviews reviews reviews I am extremely certain it will be a major ranking factor 2018. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

New Perspective studio (21-Sep-17)

----------


## rawoke

Also you can "confirm" your local address.
Google sends you like a post card to your registered address and then you put that in to verify your local address.

https://support.google.com/business/.../7107242?hl=en

----------


## New Perspective studio

> The keywords meta tag is deprecated and Google actually now looks at it to flag websites as its been exploited. 
> 
> It's better to leave it out entirely than risk being penalized by their algorithm.


It wont get you penalised. It now serves no purpose google claims they ignore the tag yet the extra words can get you penalised .... so if you are already heavy on keywords this can now tip the scale to get you penalised. 
However strangely Bing still uses the tag and yahoo now becoming part of bing does too. Maybe they will depreciate it too. But yea i agree if you are working  google get rid of it it serves no purpose to google.




Any way for that locAL LISTING WITHOUT having to rank at the top of the page......

Open a google my business account and that will assist with getting you info in the knowledge panel - The google map result for places qualifying for your query that are closest to you. 
Also from google plus open a brand account as this i another source where google will draw info from to see if you qualify for the knowledge panel .
Use schema markup another source for the local packs information.
Open a wiki for you business. ( this one needs careful planning and research) 
link your you tube account to your google brand account.

Make sure you keep it updated and make sure everything especially nap is the same across all accounts.

----------


## New Perspective studio

> Reviews reviews reviews I am extremely certain it will be a major ranking factor 2018. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Interesting im always wondering whats is next in terms of ranking. This one has been around but you believe they will add more weight to it ? Could be.. I though Social signals where going to get the boost from google as i have read that facebook ( With all its fake accounts ) now actually have a "page rank" for accounts to give them validity and influence on ranking activities such as perhaps reviews. 

YouTube is owned by google so you know that that will influence rankings more than anything else.

----------


## New Perspective studio

Yeah another big thing for local ranking is citations from important local resources, also make sure you NAP ( name , adress phone ) is consistency across all boards on the internet , this is especially helpful with google my business and is a ranking factor for the map pack. 

Keyword Meta tag is depreciated in google drop it , it isnt however in bing , but i would play with fire.

Additionally adding keywords into your image names ( not just alts ) helps. 
Fully loaded time does not have as much a influence on ranking as your time to first byte ( get  a good host ). 
Internal linking structure needs to be correct and relevant to the sub topic.

Biggest local citation points are from google plus and face book. 

Hyper local citations are major , these are places exclusive to your area like your local newspaper. 

After setting up your business account start a brand account on face book , also link a you tube channel to your brand account , use your brand account to create circles ( friend groups ) of the relevant niche.

----------


## mikey85

That thread would be helpful.

----------


## sinelogixtech

thanks for information.......

----------


## Kathy50

5 simple fact to boost your ranking in *local search*:

1.Title and meta description tags:
As google has increased the size of search result area It is very Important to make the best usage for title and meta description and be sure they arent getting conflicted.
2.Online directories and citations
Its very Important to be visible on your local directories, in fact the purpose of local Seo needs that. Its 
A necessary to be listed on top online local directories. 
3. Google My Business:
This is a key fact for local SEO, however it is almost mandatory to be registered local business listing on Google. 
4.Online reviews matter:
Yes it does matter to your credibility and brand value. Try to catch up more True review from your consumer or if you use reviews make by your own then write the post that seems to be organic.
5.Use local structured data markup:

Structured data is the standard format for Giving information about your webpage page content; as like, on a product page, what are the raw elements, products description and resources.
structured data also uses to operate special search, like for that product page user can find you by searching the raw materials or resources.

Moreover, there are many things that couldnt have discussed in this short brief, as Optimizing Google map ,Keywords, local content strategy etc.
Regards

----------


## lynsofia

You want to improve keywords ranking on Google, need to follows mostly Google Webmaster guidelines to work on any website. The keyword is an important part of any website to rank and Schroll on SERP. You follow some work process to improve ranking as-
- Update about latest SEO Trends
- Make Website Mobile Friendly
- Proper Analysis of Competitors
- Perfect On-Page Optimise
- Build Links With High Quality 
- Connect on Social Media
- Include Blog on Website

----------


## New Perspective studio

> You want to improve keywords ranking on Google, need to follows mostly Google Webmaster guidelines to work on any website. The keyword is an important part of any website to rank and Schroll on SERP. You follow some work process to improve ranking as-
> - Update about latest SEO Trends
> - Make Website Mobile Friendly
> - Proper Analysis of Competitors
> - Perfect On-Page Optimise
> - Build Links With High Quality 
> - Connect on Social Media
> - Include Blog on Website



Not letting this one go webmasters need to stop spreading this nonsense
- Update about latest SEO Trends - Usually black hat techniques follow googles guidelines, keep a ear to the ground for updates in googles eco system..
- Include Blog on Website - Useless if it doesnt serve a purpose. Is it addressing pre sale questions? Talking about the industry you are in ? Providing a area where you can interact with 
  your clients. You cant just go and write a article on your niche , if you manage to rank it have a look at the top results in most blog queries they are all skyscrappered your content will be 
   used unless its really made for your target audience and involves them.. that cant be copied. 
- Perfect On-Page Optimise - Optimise what ? seo ? Google changes all the time you can never get this perfect... speed? New technologies are always coming out.... theres no perfect.
- Build Links With High Quality - Links today are very hard to come by, most webmasters who own high ranking pages sell links, which google will scrap anyway. You will be very lucky to 
   find backlinks from other websites that are pure. Google is moving away from links as a ranking factor in favour of things like user metrics and social media signals. 
   Also you want a link that will push you from ranking number 8 to number sever for one query... or a link that doesnt do too much for ranking but brings you 3- 4 clients a month...
- Keyword is important - Agreed but not near enough to do much. Look up latent semantic indexing if you want to work on keywords and so forth.   
- Connect on Social Media - Powerful on the right platforms for your niche with targeted content. Otherwise you are just wasting time. 
  Also dont buy social media likes... hundreds of other people are buying from the same source, you think google or social media platforms cant tell what is real and what isnt ?
  This is a multi billion dollar industry with teams of the greatest minds in the world working on it. They know.

----------

